# Leak on garage door 3-year old Hymer - help



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all

As you can see from our profile we are still new to MHing, so any help would be appreciated!  

We live in Orkney and have had a succession of high winds and rain. The nearside garage door leaks. Now I know we could take it back to the dealer we bought it from under warranty, but it's a long way. In any case I would like to see if I can find out and rectify the problem myself.

The leaked water is collecting on the floor by the hinge side of the door. I have felt around the seals and the piece of white seal that lines the opening and cannot see any obvious point of entry. The seals look OK to a visual inspection.

What I was wondering is:

1..Are they standard automotive block seals around the door or are they special.

2..Anyone else had this sort of issue with a garage door.

3..Any tips on how to find the ingress point

4..Anything else that can be suggested!

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could try talc all around the dry seal (or some form of paper etc) so that the exact zone of ingress can be located. I assume that the leak is on the door closing rubber.
It is of course always possible that the seal is not well aligned, or the hinge adjustment does not allow enough pressure against the seal to prevent driving rain entering.
You could also sit inside the garage while someone hoses the door down to discover any weaknesses. I assume that from the inside, no light is penetrating.
Most door seals are available from the internet.
Alan


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*garage doors*

Hello

I asked a similar question a few days ago. I you put 'garage doors' in the search bit at the top then click on when the page changes you should skroll down about 20 or so entries and you will see the advice given to me. Hope this helps!

Neil


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

It could just be the high winds and rain.
This year we travelled in France in very high winds/raining weather and for the first time our rear window let water in at the base. We have had no problem before or since. I put it down to extreme weather rather than a fault.

Bob


----------



## boxercup (Oct 22, 2011)

Had similar problem with my last motorhome eventually I got the leak fixed. Remove the rubber seal from frame and insert 8mm commercial plastic air brake pipe through the hollow section of the seal, you may need to straighten the seal and pull a fish wire through first to get the 8mm pipe in place. This will fill out the rubber seal making the door a tighter fit when closed. This worked for me, pipe should be available from most motor factors, David


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Michael,

I've had a similar problem with my Autotrail. I don't know what the Hymer construction looks like, but mine was actually leaking through the door itself.

The door 'panel' actually sits in a sub-frame which also has a seal on it's inner face. Unfortunately, in heavy rain, the seal actually sits in water - as it should - but the naff design actually allows water to be drawn through by capilliary action. In addition, the lock bodies were not very well sealed and they were letting a small amount of water into the door.

I dealt with mine by applying silicone to the appropriate areas, and so far it seems to be working.

As a belt and braces exercise, I also carefully sealed all the joints inside the garage, so that if any water does get in, it can't do any real harm.

I know we shouldn't have to do these things, but the dealer simply didn't have a clue!

Roger


----------

